# vallisneria and hard water



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

I know that hard water isn't the ideal settings for this plant, but know it's fast growing and quick to remove nitrates. Will it die easily in hard water?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Should be fine even in PH of 8.5 as long as the light is decent. It's a pretty hardy plant. Might get some melting in the acclimation period, but it will grow back. I trim almost a foot a week of each plant, they can grow fast


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

If you go with Vals, pick a variety that doesn't need to be trimmed to length. They look awful when they are cut off because they grow too long for the tank. There are many varieties; lots of which stay under 24".


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

Good information here. I often prefer to use Jungle val over the other variations when dealing with Africans simply because it is big and tough.

We have had several other types of val that just didn't cut it (eaten, dug up, you name it).


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah i prefer jungle val too. I just trim it at the water line. I like the look when there's a bunch together. It's like swaying sea grass, at least thats what i like to think lol.


----------

